

Scaling SongPop to 60 million users with App Engine and Google Cloud Storage - zafirk
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2013/02/scaling-songpop-to-60-million-users.html

======
zallarak
Wow - imagine scaling to 60 million on AWS/someone else. Doable, but would be
a non-trivial engineering challenge.

